# Halloween Menu



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Anyone starting to plan their halloween menu's yet? Post your menu here!

Muffy


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I pretty much do the same menu every year. And the easier the better! haha 

Some new things I tried out last year that went over big were the mummy dogs. So they will be returning. I also tried the panna cotta pudding in the brain mold instead of the crab spread. Everyone loved it but it was so difficult to get out of the mold. The deadman's meatloaf is always a big hit. 

Things that probably won't be returning are the 'finger' sandwiches. 

Maybe others are finally thinking of their menus as well and will join in!

MsM


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*My Halloween Menu:*
Dead Mans Dip 
Grave Digger's Dip (Black Olive Tapenade Crostini)
Petrified Cheese Log
Fruit- Figs, Black grapes
Diablo Shrimp
Sea Monsters Canapes 
Sweet & Sinful Devil's Food Mocha Cupcakes with ganache/and or cream cheese frosting
Haystacks
A Devil's Bite (Grilled Bacon Wrapped Jalapeno Poppers) New* will be adding this year.
Kettle corn
*
I have some of the recipes listed in my blog here on forum, and I will try to get another one posted with all-if any of these sound good to you.*


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Weren't you the one who had that nice pumpkin drink recipe posted on your blog?


MsM


----------



## Girl (Aug 28, 2009)

Ooh, good thread. I love seeing people's final menus. I'm curious though, what some of these things are. 

I think I'm settled on my menu, but need to think of clever names for everything


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

MsMeeple said:


> Weren't you the one who had that nice pumpkin drink recipe posted on your blog?
> 
> 
> MsM


Yes! I am.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm thinking some of my menu might need to change a bit this year there are older kids instead of just little ones coming and my son is asking for a pork tenderloin type of meat so I'm going to have to find a kewl way to make that. I also am thinking I might need to try some grosser and easier stuff. Once I make more definate plans I'll post.


----------



## Texas Missy (Oct 1, 2008)

*Spider Spread*

I always do a Spider spread. This consists of several round loaves of pumpernickel bread hollowed out (save the innards). Use black licorice for the legs(I like the thick licorice) and fill each spider loaf with your favorite dip (my favs are spinach dip, ranch dip, French onion dip, guacamole and bean dip). Talk about SUPER easy and everyone enjoys walking around the spider buffet filling their plates. Use chips, pretzels and the pumpernickel innards for dipping. Get creative with the eyes and fangs. I usually use something RED for the eyes and white cake decorating gel for the fangs. You can make them look cute or scary, depending on your style (for me the scarier the better). 
This year I’m thinking about adding a couple of round white loaves and red licorice. Not sure if it will look goofy…. We’ll see! 
*Note: I actually found this idea in a book and they used thick hairy pipe cleaners for the legs. I admit, it looks pretty good but I prefer my displays to be edible.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Here is my menu in the works. I am still deciding for sure on the "savory" items. 

*Sweets*
Monsters Brains (Greens Rice Crispy treat balls)
Witch’s finger cookies
Moldy Bone cookies (bone shaped meringue cookies)
Pumpkin Truffles
Apple Spice cupcakes
Chocolate pretzel sticks (Using Halloween molds, bones, monster fingers, etc)
Awesome Halloween themed tiered cake - made by friend who has cake business

*Food*
BeDeviled Eggs
Meatballs
Mummy cheese spread w/crackers
Shrimp puffs
Coffin sandwiches

*Beverages*
Assorted sodas & water
Jello shots w/gummy worms
Rotten Apple (spiked hot apple cider)


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Mummy Wrap soup, mummy dogs, verious adult beverages, Devil's salsa and chips, Dinosaur eggs, guacamoli dip, candied apples and caranel apples, Devils food cake, and brain jello.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I am keeping it mostly the same... just cutting out a couple things.

Blood Chilli
Bat (chicken) Wings
Devilish Eggs
Black chips and salsa/ quacamole

The deserts is what I am known for I am a cake decorator.
This year there will be a 3 tiered Halloween Cake! This may be a foam display though, I have competition in winter so I may submit it in the Holiday catagory.

Cupcakes
Cookies 
Chocolates
all decorated pretty
I get orders on these all month so I always have plenty for my partynight.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I forgot all the drinks..
Two big cauldren's of witches brew a Good Witch ( non alcoholic) And a Bad Witch (booze)

Usually I have a make a drink display table called Dr Jekyll's Lab. Good times.

Lots of Halloween Wines... by the way I drink Pure Evil Chardonay year round! It is very good rates very high.

Of course Soda ..by the way if you want an example of how anal I am I have pix on my page of my solution the year I could only find Christmas Coke bottles... I have issues!

I also do the oblgiatory Jello molds and Britta's Jello eyeballs but they are spiked with booze like Jello shots.


----------



## SleepyHollowPumpkins (Jun 23, 2008)

*Chop Shop MEnu*

We are planning a themed menu this year. I have attached my plans. Mosto of this I have made before just never all together like this...

http://www.sleepyhollowpumpkins.com/GrossFood.pdf


----------



## Girl (Aug 28, 2009)

We're serving at my "no more brain tumors / halloween" party: 

*Savory snacks*
Dead man's dip (baked potato dip and Tato skins) 
Ed Gein (Meat face platter) 
Spider bites (Caprese skewers) 
Monster brains (guacamole and blue chips) 
Dead men's toes (pretzles) 
Diablo dip (buffalo chicken dip and blue chips) 

*Drinks* 
Spinal fluid (beer) 
Spanish widow (sangria) 
Brain tumors (vodka soaked cherries) 
[general bar setup] 

*Sweet snacks* 
Crab apples (Caramel apple slices) 
Zombie treats (gummy brains) 
Zombie cakes (brain cupcakes)


----------



## Caliban (Oct 2, 2007)

Gothikren said:


> my son is asking for a pork tenderloin type of meat so I'm going to have to find a kewl way to make that. I also am thinking I might need to try some grosser and easier stuff. Once I make more definate plans I'll post.


Go for the roasted fleshworm then. It can be found at I Make Projects - How To Make Awful Edible Roasted Fleshworms

They went over so well last year we will be making 2 this year. Also, the crab dip brain in a skull serving bowl, deviled eggs with an olive ring so they look like eyeballs, standard faire of chips, dip, French & Italian breads for the dip, squashed frogs, haystacks, and cupcake bites.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

SleepyHollowPumpkins said:


> We are planning a themed menu this year. I have attached my plans. Mosto of this I have made before just never all together like this...
> 
> http://www.sleepyhollowpumpkins.com/GrossFood.pdf


Those are some really nasty looking recipes...especially the intestines!!

MsM


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I believe I need more savory items to add to my menu..I had these at a party once & it was VERY good.

Mushroom Puffs...but I am still not certain what Halloween name I will give them? *H1*


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

You know what I'm excited about this year? Pizza! Just pizza... going to pick it up and bring it back and people can eat! Stress free pizza... ahh.... makes me happy just thinking about the stress freeness that will exist. 

Some party snacks as well but I'll post those later...


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

We're a traditional house...

Scottish "pigs in blankets" made with bangers and sour bread wrapping.

Pumpkin soup with potatoes, ham, onion and sage.

Punch (apple juice, pineapple juice, ginger ale, cloved pumpkin chunks and cinnamon)

Normally, we'd also make colcannon, an Irish Halloween dish of mashed potatoes, kale, butter and onion, with charms hidden in it, but it seemed like overkill what with the soup.


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

Mizerella said:


> I forgot all the drinks..
> Two big cauldren's of witches brew a Good Witch ( non alcoholic) And a Bad Witch (booze)
> 
> Usually I have a make a drink display table called Dr Jekyll's Lab. Good times.
> ...


Mizerella, how do you make jello shots in molds and get them to set up? I have tried jello jigglers with alcohol in them twice, but they don't get solid enough to come out of the molds


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

SleepyHollowPumpkins said:


> We are planning a themed menu this year. I have attached my plans. Mosto of this I have made before just never all together like this...
> 
> http://www.sleepyhollowpumpkins.com/GrossFood.pdf


Amazing recipes! I will definitely be using some of those, thanks so much for posting with pics!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Funnny- we're been planning our menu for months and just changed it last week- completely changed it! We ar trying to make it easier on ourselves. We're expecting about 80 people.

Hotdogs (dreadful Dogs)
Chili, (Chilling Chili)
nachos (rented a machine)**Anyone know what I can call these??
2 kinds of chicken (Bat) wings

Putrid Punch- (lemon lime kool aid, 7 up, OJ Concentrate and orange sherbet)
Sodas
Water

For dessert we'll have a big cake that looks like a spider, decorated sugar cookies, chocolate covered pretzels, and chocolate covered peeps.  I'll also have a candy station. The parents will hate me I'm sure. But hey, it's a party!! 

I still need a name for the nachos...any suggestions?


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

Ok So I think I have my Menu all done.

Main entree
Dead Man Walking Tacos--walking tacos
Evil Chili--Chili

Finger foods
Spider eggs--meatballs
Monster toes in bubbling blood--mini hot dogs in bbq sauce
Werewolf eyes--garlic cream cheese stuffed mushrooms
Mold and Mildew Dip--spinich dip
Anti Vampire dip--Tastefully simple garlic garlic dip
BBQ Bat Wings--chicken wings
Bloody rib tips--rib tips
Sliced Monster Fingers--Pickle rolls
Infected Witch Tpes--stuffed pepperochinis
Mummy Jerky--chocolate covered bacon
pumpkins-tortilla rolls
Pumpkin Cheese puffs

Deserts
Orange colored rice krispie treats
Voodoo men cookies
cupcakes
cheesecake dip
witch fingers 
brownies

Man, I feel like I should start cooking now!!!!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

1LuvHalloween said:


> Ok So I think I have my Menu all done.
> 
> Main entree
> Dead Man Walking Tacos--walking tacos
> ...



WOW! Maybe you should start now..... it sounds like it will be a great party!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

my sister and i just planned our menus. we are keeping it very simple and less time consuming. no special halloween names yet.

ham-roll up
devil eggs
bbq weenie
veggie tray
cookies
cupcake
ice tea
punch
witches hat
monster mixs
pepperione and cheese tray
chips and dip

etc etc.. we also ask if the guest would like to they can bring a dish too. the more the merry for everyone.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

For my wonderland themed party:

-mini sandwiches with card-suit toothpicks
-bite sized breadbowls with spinach dip
-peppered pigs in a blanket (either a peppered bacon breadstick wrap or the traditional hotdog wrap, not sure yet)
-mushroom turnovers (found them in the frozen appetizer aisle, wanted something on the mushroom theme but I don't actually like mushrooms, so this is way better than cooking and tasting)
-various mini cupcakes, chocolate dipped oreos, and brownies with "eat me" piped in icing
-queen's stolen tarts - linzer style shortbread cookies, heart shaped with jam filling

featured beverage will be tea, of course - of the long island iced variety 

I'm scaling back the food this year, last year I did a million things and sent most of it home with people - this year I'm simplifying and going with more savory than sweet, as that seemed to be the preferences. The goodie bags will have sweets to take home.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Great ideas everyone! Sounds like your parties will be full of delicious goodies!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Houndini bars*

*
I keep adding to my menu. I know I am making quite a bit...but I can't help it! 
These are really yummy...very similar to Deen's gooey cake. I thought I would share the recipe.*










*Houdini Bars*

1 package (18.25 oz) plain yellow cake mix
1 stick butter, melted
3 large eggs
1 package cream cheese, at room temperature
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
2 cups confectioners' sugar, sifted
1/2 cup sweetened flaked coconut
1/2 cup pecans 

Place a rack in the center of the oven and preheat the oven to 350F. Set aside a generously greased 9x13-inch pan.

Place the cake mix, butter, and one egg in a large mixing bowl and beat on low speed with an electric mixer until the ingredients are incorporated, about 1 minute. Press the batter into the bottom and partially up the sides of the baking pan and set the pan aside.

Place the cream cheese in the same mixing bowl and beat with an electric mixer on low speed until fluffy, 30 seconds. Add the remaining 2 eggs and the vanilla and the confectioners' sugar and beat on low speed until smooth and combined, about 1 minute. Fold in the coconut; pour mixture over the crust and smooth the top with a spatula. 

Bake the bars until the edges are well browned and the center is firm to the touch, about 40 to 50 minutes. Transfer the baking pan to a wire rack and let cool for 30 minutes before cutting and serving. (do not score the bars while still hot)
These bars keep in the fridge for up to five days. 








*....the name?.. like magic they disappear!*


----------



## misplacedamerican (Oct 9, 2009)

*My Party Menu*

It's my first party 

This is what I have so far:

Chilled Cerebrum Shrimp
Home made Mac and Cheese in the crock pot (Maggots and cheese)
Homemade Quacamodly 
Chips and salsa
Petrified cheese log
Peanut and M& M mix
chocolate dipped Preztel sticks


Jello shots with gelly worms
Brain Tumors - vodka soaked cherries
Champagne punch (Scarlet Fever Punch) with floating ice face.

I'm not doing a lot of sweets as I figure there are enough sweets going around at this time of year.

I think it is going to be enough for 25 people but am stocking up on the store bought chips and salsa just in case.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

-Cream cheese, salsa & shredded cheese dip w/ wheat thins (this always goes over really well so if you haven't tried it you should... )
-Fiesta Ranch Dip with Fritos
-Queso with ground sausage in the crock pot
-Crackers, pepperoni and cheese plate
-Cupcakes
-Cookies
-Vodka soaked Cherries
-Jello Shots
-Punch (still need a punch recipe!)

We're also ordering pizza.

Suggestions for names! I'm surprisingly bad at that.


----------



## kissy (Sep 23, 2009)

Since my party is basically a potluck I'm going to be making all deserts! So I've got tomstone shaped brownies, severed finger cookies, monster brain treats, and Rat droppings (oreo cookies smashed up, mixed with cream cheese, rolled into little balls then dipped in chocolate....these are SO yummy!)


----------



## DappledDawn (Oct 8, 2009)

*Menu*

Here's what I have planned so far. 

Munchables:
Spiderweb 5 Layer Taco Dip
Black Tortilla Chips
Veggies & Devil Dip (Ranch with Red Food Coloring)

Savory Snacks
Mrs. Lovett's Meat Pies (Sausage/Apple Handpies)
Meatballs (Haven't thought up a name for those yet)

Sweet Stuff
Spiderweb Cheesecake
??? - Still trying to think of a second dessert.

Drinkables
Spiked Mulled Apple Cider

I've done everything but the Meat Pies and Cheesecake before, but I'm pretty excited to try them out! The Spiderweb dip is one of my all time favorite recipes.


----------



## nicnacnikki (Oct 5, 2009)

Every year we always do our mummy hot dogs and the witches brew. Then we go through a bunch of Halloween recipe books and pick out what kind of creepy cookies or cupcakes to do. The witches brew, which consists of orange soda and vanilla ice cream with dry ice to make it smoke, is usually kept in a cauldroun but last year we hollowed out a pumpkin and put a bowl in and used that.


----------



## lollypopholly (Sep 7, 2009)

I just checked out the roasted fleshworm recipe, it is amazing! Thanks for sharing this, I am so making this!


----------



## lollypopholly (Sep 7, 2009)

This is brilliant! I love the worms. Your guests will be delightfully sickened


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Halloweenie1 those Houndini bars look delicious wish I had one with my coffee this morning lol! I will have to try those thanks for sharing!


----------



## Moonbaby (Oct 8, 2008)

So far Im planning

My Chili
hotdogs i think i will grill them on the big forman and keep them in a warmer with a lil bit o water

mini quiche
spiral deli rolls

chips, veggies, and dip make with sour cream & ranch salad dressing mix

lil smokeys wrapped in bacon spinkled with brown sugar & a can of crushed pineapples....baked 

vegetable pizza (my fave) for the crust i spread out the pillsbury sheets or cresent rolls onto a large cookie sheet. After it is baked and cooled I spread a mixture of cream cheese and Ranch salad dressing mix (way better than their dip mix). I use 1 package of mix per how ev many oz are in the rectangle of cream cheese. Although I used whipped its easier to handle. Then I top it with finely chopped veggies of choice. I personally prefer cucumber, radishes, broccoli, & cauliflour. Keep it in the fridge...its best when served chillled.

Needing to get that huge inflatable coffin cooler and fill it with sodas & water.

Still deciding on a punch recipe
thinking about this ghoulish punch
2 cups boiling water 1 pkg. (8-serving size) JELL-O Lime Flavor Gelatin 2 cups cold orange juice 1 bottle (1 liter) seltzer, chilled ice cubes 1 pt. (2 cups) orange sherbet, slightly softened 1 orange, thinly sliced 1 lime, thinly sliced 

A tiered gothic looking wedding cake

and various other candies & treats


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

We are making our usual beer soaked Bratwurst on the grill this year, also test tube shooters (with names like gangrene, cyanide, arsenic, etc.) and Jello syringe shots ("Lethal Injections") and spiked punch. I'm going to try a few recipes I've gotten from this page and the link I posted... Lots of great ideas on this site!

Halloween Food, Spooky Dinner Party Ideas, and Great Halloween Recipes


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

*Frightful Feast Menu*

Freshly Flayed Flesh Spattered with Ghoul Blood~Brisket with barbecue sauce

Zombie Fingertips Simmered in Swamp Water with Flesh of a Bovine~Beans with bacon

Eyeball Salad~Hominy Salad or Eye of Newt Salad that I just found the recipe for

Puke~Coleslaw

Monster Toes in Bubbling Blood~Cocktail Weiners in Grape Jelly and Mustard 

Bone Marrow Bites~Cream Cheese and Picante Dip Tortilla Rolls 


*Finger Foods * (for grazing throughout the night)

Barf Dip with Grave Digger Scoops~Cheese, hamburger and rice dip ~ tortilla chips

Blood & Guts with Ghoul Hides~Salsa and chips ~ tortilla chips

Monster Brains with Zombie Skin~Spinach dip ~ colored tortilla chips

Ghost Guts with Brittle Bones~Ranch dip ~ carrot sticks

Mummy Membranes on Ribs~Onion dip ~ ripple potato chips

Zombie Brain Matter with Leg Bones~Cream cheese and picante dip and pretzel sticks


My desserts are still up in the air except for these two:
Mummy Bile served with Vampire Teeth~ Marshmallow Crème Dip and Apple Wedges with Almond Slivers

I found a recipe last night for a cauldron made from a round loaf of pumpernickel bread that i think I will add and also a coffin shaped bread bowl made from a long loaf of wheat bread. The coffin is really neat looking. I will have to do some changes on my dips for these. The one in the casket is called Dead Man's Dip.


I really like the looks of the coffin bread bowl and the cauldron. They will add to the presentation. I also have a ghost bowl and a mummy container to use for the dips.


----------



## cuethemusic (Sep 12, 2009)

Savory:
petrified eyeballs- meatballs
bat wings- chicken wings
Mummy wraps- pigs in a blanket
Werewolf toejams- cheese platter
Zombie Vomit- spinach and artichoke dip
Witches Fingers- dipping breadsticks
mushed maggots- cheese fondue
Brains- shrimp cocktail
Monster snot- butternut squash puree soup

Sweet:
goblin brains- popcorn balls
frankenstein fingernails- candied pumpkin seeds
pumpkin pie tarts
pumpkin bread
witches brew (punch)
spiced apple cider


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

I usually do the same things with just a couple variations:

Snotchos (nachos with green food coloring)
bloody meatballs (with bbq sauce)
Brain dip (ham spread in the brain mold)
Potato chips and sludge (onion dip with green, red, and blue food color)
Jello shots
Zombie Virus punch (Mountain Dew & Vodka)
Sweet Transvestite Cake (Dr. Frankenfurter Ken in a Princess cake)
Pen and Teller's bleeding jello heart

This year I'm going to try "egg" shots. You soak canned peach or apricot halves in orange flavored liqueur and then lay them into some wipped topping. They're supposed to look just like eggs. Anyone else tried these?


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

Here's a pic of the Sweet Transvestite cake. I made a Wilton Wonder mold cake out of red velvet with black cream cheese icing. Then I painted a Malibu ken to look like Dr. Frankenfurter. I used a black sharpie to color his hair. I did have to pop off his legs because he was a little too tall for the cake. 
This was a HUGE hit!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh my GOD! I LOVE your Sweet Transvestite cake! Fantastic! Thanks for sharing the pic, Shannie Boo!


----------



## DappledDawn (Oct 8, 2009)

That cake is amazing! What a fun idea too!


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

That Sweet Transvestite cake is the best! I'm sure everyone loved it!

This is my first party, and I'm expecting only about 20 guests so my menu is simple.

Pickle Wraps - Goblin Chunks wrapped with Troll Skin
Pumpkin cookies - I have no name yet!
Cheeseball - I might shape this into a skull or pumpkin, not sure yet! Any good creepy names though?
Cheesy bean dip and tortilla chips - ? and ? (I do like the Ghoul Hides idea)
Little smokies in BBQ sauce - Teenie Monster Weenies (I thought this might get a good laugh out of everyone even though we're all adults!)

I'm also going to do a cake that looks like a graveyard and some cookies with chocolate witch fingers on them.


----------



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

*Mad Hatter Alice In Wonderland aka Malice 2009 preparations*

I love the gross food link here ~ I think I'll have to do the Roach bites ~ a twist might be to wrap in bacon and bake... Bacon wrapped roaches.

Im doing a Malice in Wonderland Mad Tea party open house thingy ~ mainly friends stopping by before we all go onto more parties ~ (4-7P)

So finger foods and easy bites inspired by Halloween and Tea Parties ~ This is what Ive decided on so far. 
Two sides to table ~ A nice tea party side ... and a mad tea party side (so I can have fun with both treats ~ Im the host ~ I can have fun too LOL)

Drinks
Tea, Coffee, Iced Tea and Long Island Tea mix....maybe a punch for the kids 

Drink me ~ party favors .... (5 hour energy drink bottles) label peeled off and "Drink Me" Tag attached. Caffeine warning in small print on other side. 
I thought these would be best for my crew of friends as we will be party hopping til the wee hours.

Dont Drink me~ Bubble fun party favors ~ for the kids that have tagged along . These are wedding favor bottles and you open and its blow bubbles thingy (3.00 for 12 bottles)

*Nice side:*
Eat Me ~ Mini heart shaped fudge cakes, with red piping "Eat Me"
Mini pumpkin cupcakes (orange colored for Halloween)
Mini fruit tarts
Mini quiches
Sliced cucumber with herbed cheese spreads (taking advantage of cheese factory 2 blks over)

I love HeatherEves mini spinach bread bowls ~ I may borrow that one ...if not this Halloween, most likely Christmas.

*Mad Side:*
Bacon wrapped roaches (see Gross food link on this forum) Dates stuffed with cream cheese, wrapped in bacon and broiled. Some left without bacon to give the roach effect. I saw these done with almonds inside too.
Rotted skin slivers sandwich: Smoked salmon avacado tea sandwiches (The link shows open....Im gonna go traditional and cut off sides of bread and make it a closed sandwich)
http//www.richinomega3.com/media/recip_imgs/smokedSalAvacd.jpg
Puffed Eyeballs ~ cream puffs with chocolate chip eye and jam vein piping

Thats all for now...as I put together I usually eliminate some and add something different. Any Tea party Mad tea party ideas ~ feel free to suggest ... Now Im hungry after reading all this forum LOL 

PS ~ I wanted to do something with cooked shrimp ~ I have these lil brain ice cube molds... maybe a brainy shrimpy cracker spread ?? Any ideas on what kind of spread is good with cooked shrimp ( I have food processor )


----------



## hauntedgraveyard (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is my menu for this year. Most of it was the same as last year, but I have added a couple of things that were on other's lists - they sound great!!

Halloween Party Menu

Chili – Devil’s Ghoulash

Chicken wings – Bat wings (in a dark sauce)

Swedish meatballs – Goblin Droppings (extremely popular - I used a traditional swedish meatball recipe)

Mummy pizzas


Pumpernickel and spinach dip – Swamp Dip

Veggies and pureed brain dip - any dip will do

Ten layer dip w/nachos – decorate with hot sauce spider web, with spiders

Guacamole dip & purple chips – monster brains & goblin skin chips

Anti vampire dip (really garlicky dip) & stakes (bread sticks)


Brain centerpiece w/crackers – cheese ball

Deviled eggs – with pimento olive, veins with red food colouring (very popular) - Devil's eyeballs

Blood pudding – yes it is really called blood pudding (also called black pudding sausage, fried crispy yummmmmm it’s a Scottish thing)


Mud broth – chocolate milk with frozen hand & gummy worms

Witches brew – punch with lime jello, lime sorbet, seven up and vodka

Pitchers of Bloody Caesars – True Blood O positive

Jello shots – undecided on the type


Cupcakes – spider legs and red eyes, and dirt with worms (dirt, chocolate icing w/crushed oreo crumbs)

Creepy Witch’s Fingers (I used 1/2 teaspoon baking powder, they were less puffy that way) with a fair amount of green food colouring.

Assorted beers, red & white wine


----------



## lynrapp (Oct 12, 2005)

That is a fabulous menu!


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

we are m aking "pina goulada" jello eyeball shots.. mmmmmm

awesome menus, guys!!


----------



## kjbittick (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm doing skin & bones (breadsticks wrapped in prociutto), dragon eyes (deviled eggs with black olive pupils), sand worms (beef strips wrapped in prociutto with uncooked rice as teeth), bat wings (balsamic chicken wings), vampire cupcakes (cupcakes with strawberry filling), doggy don'ts (brownies made to look like dog piles), and spider sacs (fluid filled gummies wrapped in cotton candy), and a sparkling blood punch (cranberry cocktail with club soda). This is for a group of 16 yr olds, so lots of food, no games (will watch a scary movie instead), and no alcohol.


----------



## spookygal21 (Sep 19, 2009)

*New Orleans-inspired menu*

My theme this year is a Mardi-Gras style costume ball, so we're doing a formal sit down dinner for 20 people. 

Appetizers
Seafood Cheesecake
"Barbequed" Shrimp

First Course
Shrimp Etouffee

Main Course
Creole Jambalaya
Cajun Jambalaya
Cornbread

Dessert
Trio of bite-sized desserts - Praline Cheesecake, Blackout Cake and Pecan Pie

For drinks I ordered the mix for the (in)famous Hand Grenade from Tropical Isle on Bourbon street. We'll also serve beer and soda. 

I'm hoping everything works out timing wise. I have someone who comes in and serves the meal and does cleanup and this is a bit more hands-on prep work for her than I've had in the past. Also tried to scale back portions so people don't get so full that they stop drinking but I have a feeling it's still going to be a lot of food.


----------



## fallendarkangel (Oct 23, 2009)

1st Adult Halloween Party! My menu is:
Deviled eyeballs=Deviled eggs with olive sliced in half
Blood Balls=Meatballs
Skeleton Bones=Ribs
Bat wings=Hot wings
Catepillers n blood=shrimp and cocktail sauce
Brain Salad=Chicken Salad
Jello Shots with worms
Witches Brew


----------



## Axtella (Oct 25, 2009)

What is the receipt for mommy dogs??


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

They are just hot dogs wrapped like mummies in strips of dough and baked.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Mizerella said:


> I forgot all the drinks..
> Two big cauldren's of witches brew a Good Witch ( non alcoholic) And a *Bad Witch (booze)*
> 
> Usually I have a make a drink display table called Dr Jekyll's Lab. Good times.
> ...


Would you share your recipe for your bad witch punch? I had a thread posted on here a while ago but am still on the fence regarding what punch I am going to make for my party this upcoming Saturday night.


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

Our menu so far. Probably will modify come Friday night but so far, seems like a good fare.

Guacamole dip with blue corn chips (Monster brains with skin chips, may add black beans to it like MS)
Veggies with dip (still unsure about the dip)
Tater skins with dip (like that recipe from earlier on this thread)
Cheese dip with crackers
Werewolf claws (breaded chicken tenders)
Deviled eggs
Meathead
Chocolate fountain with apples, donuts, strawberries, pretzel rods
Red velvet cupcakes with brain candies (still waiting on molds for brains)
Toxic punch (mountain dew, seltzer, triple sec and midori)
Lots of beer, apple cider, sodas, water, wine and liquor

We are expecting at least 15 people, maybe more, depending on who brings a friend. And a few of our friends are vegetarian and vegan so have to make sure they feel welcomed. 

How else would someone recommend making potato skins ghastly looking? We like to gross out our friends before feeding them


----------



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

*Potato Skin toppers ~*



Cheebs said:


> Our menu so far. Probably will modify come Friday night but so far, seems like a good fare.
> How else would someone recommend making potato skins ghastly looking? We like to gross out our friends before feeding them


I saw a recipe using sun dried tomatoes, softened and satay-ed white onions as a "gut" topper.

or you can put in "Maggot Meat" with bloody sauce. See link for Mini Maggot sliders (scroll down to 2nd recipe)

Daily Munch: Halloween Archives

Or cut out jack o lantern cheese faces and melt on top .... 

Happy Haunting ~ Ani


----------



## mickeyshell (Oct 26, 2009)

What fabulous ideas! We've always wanted to a "gross" buffet but have stuck to the standard staples for munching to keep the drinks somewhat sober! LOL We just have a crockpot of hot dogs and one of chicken wings and cauldrons filled with tons of chips and pretzels. Even though the party is BYOB, we do have some jello shot syringes made with apple pucker and buttershots (lower alochol). the syringes glow under the black lights and people are usually nervous regarding what they contain. Last year we mixed them up a bit...some where jello (which comes out in "pieces") and some were actually liquid...so you never knew what you were squirting in your mouth. We sometimes use food coloring to intesify the content color. This year we did some with black food coloring with straight jello (no alcohol involved). We also had obtained a IV pole for only $17 through jrwmedical.com and some gravity pouches for IV feeding...they have large openings so you can fill them with any liquid and they come with the IV lines and closing valves so we filled these with mixed shots. Yes it takes longer to fill a shot glass but not as long as you would think. Guests loved it (our party was on the 24th).


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I just found a shop stocking eristoff black (vodka), tastes like ribena but has an almighty kick, so that will give the party a boost! I thinking of sticking to buffet food this year so people don't get glued to seats.
I love the Dr Frankenfurter cake! Now where's that malibu ken gone...........


----------



## KimberlyH (Oct 27, 2009)

I helped my sister put together her Halloween party menu.

*Snacks:* served with pumpkin beer
Witches brew 
_(guacamole dip in hollowed out round pumpernickel loaf with black corn chips)_
Witch Fingers in Blood
_(dyed-green breadsticks shaped like gnarled fingers with almond sliver fingernails and marinara sauce)_
Devilish Eggs
_(deviled eggs with edible horns, moustache, and goatee)_
Snake Sub
_(sandwich shaped like S with olive eyes and pimento tongue.)_
Creepy cupcakes
_(Chocolate cupcakes with molten chocolate and gummy eye center)
(Butter cupcakes decorated as bats, ghouls, and monsters)_
Habanero Crusted Peanuts

*Dinner:* served with vampire wine
Rest in Peas
_(pea soup served in hallowed out mini-pumpkins with gravestone shaped croutons)_
R.I.B.S.
_(pork ribs in spicy bbq sauce served in mini silver pails labeled R.I.B.S.)_
Ghost Potatoes
_(twice baked potates with ghost face made from bacon bits)_

*Dessert:* served with green jello punch in pumpkin punch bowl
Chocolate Graveyard
_(chocolate pudding with crumbled chocolate 'dirt' and cookies arranged on top with R.I.P. written on them in chocolate icing)_
Boo-tiful Cake
_(red velvet cake with cream cheese icing and black candles and marshmallow ghost scene on top)_

There are other dishes as well, but these are the only halloween themed ones.


----------



## Kristine (Oct 6, 2009)

I just can't resist here is my spread

*Sweets* 
mummy cup cakes
vampire cup cakes 
Fondue charmel apples with grounded sweets to top with.
Pumpkin bread 
Candy bar! 


*Main*

Smashed swamp bugs on alligator skin 
twice baked potato's ( green food coloring in the mash ) 

BBQ Lorrena Bobbit style
Meatballs and bratz and some hot dogs in BBQ sauce 

Minons guts in a shell 
Made by the over lord himself! deviled eggs ( use red coloring for the filling) 

Yummy Mommys
When I wrap them I put a strip of cooked bacon down the middle and then cook. 

*Square Finger sandwiches* nothing special there! lol. 
But, I will do the smile face on it with red coloring and insert toothpick right in the middle of the face and some food coloring blood around the toothpick lol. 

Pumpkin seeds cajun style 

That's all folks! heheeh.


----------

